# Klassenkonvertierung  - ImageIO



## obiwankenobi (20. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob hier richtig bin, aber mein Problem bezieht sich auf die ImageIO und somit denke ich kann man das hier mal posten. Sollte es doch nicht passen. Dann sagt mir wohin damit.

Nun gut, ich lese aus einer File (Bild) mit dem Befehl ImageIO.createImageInputStream(...);

welcher einen InputStream des Typs ImageInputStream zurückliefert.

Alles ganz toll. Doch ich hätte nur gerne einen "einfachen" InputStream, da ich mit dem besser weiterarbeiten könnte. Leider lässt sich der ImageInputStream nicht in einen InputStream konvertieren (Class-Cast / Type-Cast).

ImageInputStream ist ein Interface und hat mit dem eigentlichen InputStream leider so gut wie gar nichts zu tun.

Gibt es trotzdem eine Möglichkeit von ImageInputStream in InputStream zu konvertieren?

Danke


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Feb 2005)

Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit, aber ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin. Du könntest dir dann doch auch direkt einen InputStream machen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Feb 2005)

wozu willst du nen InputStream und keinen ImageInputStream ?


----------



## Guest (24. Feb 2005)

Ich habe OpenSource-Klassen die ich verwenden muss (Bedingung). Eine dieser Klassen kann mit einem ImageInputStream nicht anfangen und benötigt einen InputStream.

Diese Klasse ist aber essentiell für die weitere Entwicklung.

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten dies Problem zu lösen.

1. Konvertierung von ImageInputStream in InputStream
2. keinen ImageInputStream verwenden sondern gleich einen InputStream aus der Datei lesen

Dabei darf aber die Image-IO Architektur welche Java zur Verfügung stellt nicht verletzt werden.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob Punkt 1 oder Punkt 2 zu realisieren sind, oder ob es sogar einen weiteren Lösungsweg gibt.
Wobei 1. höchstwahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren wird, da ich mittlwerweile alles ausprobiert habe

Vielen Dank

obiwan


----------

